# Finally things are happening



## Carolne (Nov 10, 2005)

We have now been ttc for 16 months and after a 3 month wait we have now had first appointment with fertility clinic.  Must admit, given our GP was pretty poor we weren't expecting too much from the NHS but was pleasantly surprised.  Lots of questions, examination and thorough explanation left us much happier then the many previous visits to GP.  

So, next steps for us (well me, my partners sperm count is OK ) prescription for Clomid (50mg) to try for 3 cycles - what should I expect?

I am now booked in for a Laparoscopy and hysteroscopy - very scary!  I understand the process and what it is designed to achieve but can anyone tell me how it was for them, is it painful?  The diagrams I have been given look really scary!  Will I need anymore time off work other than day of op?

All advice gratefully received


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

I had the hycosy and everything luckily was fine but it did create stomache cramps.  They were sort of like period pains and it was a bit uncomfy but I am glad I had it done.  The pains went after about half an hour (hope that hasn't scared you!)  Its certainly worth doing to find out how things are down there.

Hope it all goes well for you.

Vikster


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Hopefully you won't suffer too badly from the clomid side effects but they can vary person to person, month to month.
Are you taking clomid because you don't ovulate...or to "boost" (basically more eggs released) as you ovulate naturally 

Are you having a hysteroscopy, an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) or a HyCosy  Don't want to confuse you but each procedure is different.

An HSG & HyCosy  are similar in that they inject a special dye solution into your uterus, via your cervix, which can watch on a screen as it travels up into your tubes & locate any blockages (fingers crossed there are none)...its a bit like an Xray & you're awake for the procedure...this is fairly painless...a few cramps & some discomfort but nothing too bad. You'd usually be fine within a matter of hours. I had an HSG about 18yrs ago.

A hysteroscopy is completely different. This is where they look directly inside your womb with a fine scope camera & can check for any possible abnormalities such as polyps, bicornuate/septate uterus etc. This is usually done under general anaesthetic.

A laparoscopy & dye is where they look inside your pelvic cavity to check for any problems such as endo & again, the dye is flushed through your tubes, via your cervix & they hope it will spill out from other end of your tubes into pelvic cavity. This is also done under general anaesthetic.

If you are having a lap/dye along with hysteroscopy then you'll be given gen.anaes & both are very standard procedures. I appreciate that if you've never had this before then you're bound to feel anxious/nervous but honestly, there's nothing to worry about. You will probably feel sore/uncomfortable & some amount of pain following this operation, as well as some bloating around the belly & also usually shoulder pain from the the gen.anaes & other pks...peppermint tea is good to ease the bloating & trapped gas (they pump your pelvic cavity with dioxide so they can access your internal organs & see better)...also lying on one side can help ease the symptoms.

As for how long off you'll need...you would usually be signed off for a minimum of about 1 week...if you've had a general anaesthetic you'd have to have at least 24 hours off anyway, but with these types of surgery you'd normally be signed off work for longer...really dependent on what they find eg if you were found to have polyps in your womb they may remove them, if you have endo they may remove that (although usually the lap/dye will be diagnostic rather than surgical removal).

I've had 4 lap/dyes & 4 hysteroscopies...3 were done at same time but had one lap/dye & one hysteroscopy done separately. All my ops have involved extensive surgery & even my very 1st lap/dye involved removal of some endo & adhesions as it was so bad (I was only 19 !!)...I also have a bicornuate uterus so have had corrective surgery, uterine adhesions & polyps removed.

I've been signed off for minimum of 2 weeks (sometimes longer)...my last hysteroscopy was back in April last year (done on own) & I was signed off for 1 week.

Anyway, if you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask... 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, 

I had a laparoscopy in november which was straight forward. I had the op on the wednesday and was signed of for the rest of the week, so due to return on the monday. I was very chirpy after my op and came round wuick and manged to keep fluids and food down and go to the loo so i was discharged an hour after my op. I have had 11 operations previously though for other things, so i wouldn't expect you to be quite as comfortable with the anaesthetic if you haven't had many. I was quite uncomfortable because of the trapped air.When they pump the dioxide into you the tilt you backwards slightly and the air can become lodged under your shoulder blade. I had the air stuck under my ribs the first couple of days so was a little uncomfortable. I was signed off an extra week because of this. 
Overall it was a very simple procedure, and wasn't painful, just a little uncomfortable. With regards to time off, it will probably depend on how long it takes the air to disperse but don't be afraid to ask if you don't feel ready to return. 

Good luck, take care xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya and welcome 

I've had them but think the girls have answered your questions, if not give me a shout xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Theres me trying to confuse the issue.  Sorry


----------



## Carolne (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks so much to all of you for your replies. It is so reassuring to hear you experiences and has given me a level of comfort that doctors and consultants cannot give.

In answer to your questions - doctor has prescribed Clomid to give me a boost. I have to go for a blood test between day 21-23 after taking the Clomid day 2-5 to see if the level [of what I dont know - a hormone I expect] has risen, if it hasn't then she said they would double the dosage for the next cycle. Must admit, don't I hold out much hope for the Clomid, I have read some messages on this site, and I haven't been able to find anyone who conceived after having taken Clomid. Might just be me being negative!

I am waiting for a date for the hysteroscopy and laparoscopy under general anaesthetic, I did have a bit of a choice between the other procedure you mentioned, but the doctor recommended this one which allows everything to be investigated at the same time, and in the meantime I can try the clomid

Thanks again for sharing your experiences

Caroline


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Carolne,

There have recently been BFP's on Clomid.  BevTaylor posted a message she was on her 1st cycle of clomid 

We all just need to stay positive 

Blown you a   as you don't have many.

Good luck

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Clomid is pretty successful regards fertility & has been around since about 1950's...there have been a couple of BFPs this month - Bev Taylor & Mintball...as well as many others...somemay not have posted on the BFP's thread but there are quite a few...

check out this link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html

The blood test you'll be having will be for progesterone. Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area on the follicle where the egg popped out...progesterone prepares the womb lining for possible implantation & helps sustain an early pregnancy until planceta takes over. Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation which is ideally when it should be tested...testing on cd21 is only good if you ovulated on cd14...

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------

